# dual chamber ppm, new rv lead???



## haugen (Aug 29, 2011)

Pt comes in for end of life dual chamber ppm generator change.  The RV lead is found to be malfunctioning and needs to be replaced.  So he caps off the old RV lead, insert a new one and replaces the generator.

My question is do you code the 33207 because of the RV lead being replaced   or   do you code the 33208 because its a dual chamber ppm and rv lead being replaced?

Thank you for your help!!

Cindy


----------



## hhoak (Aug 29, 2011)

33207 since it is generator and one new lead-- no new lead would have been 
33213..
Heather


----------

